# Du côté du manche et de la cognée



## Jean-François_2011

Bonjour,

Voici une phrase qui me cause bien du souci, c'est surtout l'expression "à la fois du côté du manche et de la cognée": 

"leur indifférence [celle de l'église catholique] au genre humain a permis de créer une structure civilisationnelle solide, permanente et à toute épreuve, pouvant tout justifier à l’avance et étant à la fois *du côté du manche et de la cognée*."

Après bien des recherches, je crois comprendre qu'il s'agit de être à la fois du côté de la bourreau et de la victime, être à la fois celui qui tient le revolver et celui qui est visé. J'ai traduit de la façon suivante: 

"su indiferencia al genero humano permitió crear una estructura civilizacional sólida, permanente y a toda prueba, pudiendo justificarlo todo de antemano y arrimándose al sol más caliente."

Est-ce qu'il existe une expression espagnole plus proche de l'original ?

Merci (et bravo pour le forum!).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Bonjour *Jean-François*, et bienvenu parmi nous.

Il existe une expression qui tombe très bien dans ta phrase: *estar en misa y repicando* que tu devras adapter dans ta traduction.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Víctor:

¿"Estar en misa y repicando" no es hacer dos cosas al mismo tiempo: "être au four et au moulin"?

Je ne trouve pas que ce soit pareil. Être du côté du manche signifie être du côté du plus fort, être du bon côté. Normalement on le dit de dans une phrase négative: on ne peut pas être à la fois du côté du manche et de la cognée. 

Je ne sais pas encore comment le traduire, mais je trouve que ce que tu proposes s'éloigne du message original.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jean-François_2011

Salut, Victor !

Je suis d'accord avec Gévy (tu e trop rapide ! je n'ai pas eu le temps de poster ma réponse, que tu avais déjà répondu !) 

L'expression idéalement devrait contenir l'idée de deux choses contradictoires, en opposition? il est contradictoire d'être anti-nazi et nazi, "la plaie et le couteau" (Baudelaire), etc.

Comme le souligne Gévy, et c'est ce qui explique ma traduction, il y a l'expression "être du côté du manche" qui signifie qu'on est du côté du pouvoir en place...


Merci à vous deux ! Quand même, quel plaisir de pouvoir en parler!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Oui, vous avez parfaitement raison tous les deux. _Estar en misa y repicando_ c'est bien l'équivalent de "être au four et au moulin". Autant pour moi!

Je vais de ce pas continuer mes recherches dans mon répertoire d'expressions religieuses...

Entre-temps, réfléchissons sur celle-ci: *a Dios rogando y con el mazo dando*.


----------



## Jean-François_2011

¡Eso es!

Que Dieu te bénisse!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Jean-François_2011 said:


> ¡Eso es!
> 
> Que Dieu te bénisse!






J'en suis tout de même pas trop fier car elle non plus ne traduit pas parfaitement le dicton original. La sonorité y est, quand même...


----------



## Jean-François_2011

¡Pero bueno ! Contiene la idea de contradicción, la imagen del mazo (aunque no sea una hacha, no está nada mal) y sólo le falta estar del lado del más fuerte...

A mí me parece bien.


----------



## Pinairun

Lo que quiere decir "A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando" es que cada uno tiene que hacer lo que esté de su mano y esforzarse para conseguir lo que quiere, trabajando, sin esperar  ayuda humana o quizá un milagro.
Es decir, rezar sí, pero sobre todo trabajar.

No sé si se adapta bien al contexto.


----------



## Jean-François_2011

Encontré en citas de wikipedia (¡en inglés!) ese primer sentido pero luego también un segundo: hipocresía, ser muy religioso y a la vez no ser bueno con los demás. 

Y ahora acabo de leerlo hasta el final (¡_sic_!) y dice que es un sentido corriente entre la gente pero que no es el sentido original...

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Pinairun

Yo siempre lo había conocido con el sentido que he dicho antes.
La Enciclopedia Larousse también le da esa única interpretación, la de rezar sin dejar de trabajar, aunque yo también lo he oído para referirse a los hipócritas.

Quizá, este otro dicho no estaría mal: _Poniendo una vela a Dios y otra al diablo._

A ver qué te parece.

Otra explicación de "A Dios rogando..."


----------



## Jean-François_2011

Vale, vale. "A Dios rogando... " corresponde (ya que estamos) a "Aide-toi et le ciel t'aidera".  Entonces me quedo con lo de la vela. 

¡Qué pena! ¡La otra expresión sonaba bien! 

Gracias a tí también Pinairun.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

L'expression que te cite Pinairun m'a rappelé cette autre : servir a Dios y al Diablo.

Il faudrait voir si le sens est bien le même.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jean-François_2011

Ya dispuestos a ser piadosos, pongo aquí la cita de Mateo 6, 24 que me recordó tu expresión: "Ninguno puede servir a dos señores;                  porque o aborrecerá al uno y amará al otro, o estimará                  al uno y menospreciará al otro.".


Merci et bisous à tous


----------



## Lampiste

Salut !

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Pina (de Irún, deduzco) porque “con el mazo dando” significa, efectivamente, que cuando alguien reza para que se produzca un hecho deseado, deberá no obstante seguir trabajando y esforzándose para conseguirlo (con el mazo, con la llave inglesa, con el bolígrafo o con el instrumento que cada uno utilice en su trabajo).

Pero también es cierto que si interpretáramos que ese mazo no golpea sobre el yunque (trabajo del forjador) sino sobre las cabezas de otras personas (masacre), el refrán_ A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando _sería perfecto para traducir la frase en cuestión. Mais, hélas, non !, Jean-François, à mon avis ce n'est pas vraiment le sens de cette expression .

El dicho _*Poner *_*(* o _*encender) una vela a Dios y otra al diablo* _lo encuentro bastante acertado. (Pina)

Y puesto que he mencionado_ el_ _yunque, _voy a hacer yo también una propuesta, a fin de que mi post no sea sólo el contenido de simples divagaciones:

… _*y siendo a la vez yunque*_ (el que recibe los golpes) _*y martillo*_ (el que los da). Tout court.

Pero habrá otras expresiones, seguro.

À bientôt.


----------



## Pohana

Pinairun said:


> Lo que quiere decir "A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando" es que cada uno tiene que hacer lo que esté de su mano y esforzarse para conseguir lo que quiere, trabajando, sin esperar  ayuda humana o quizá un milagro.


Es exactamente así 



> ¿"Estar en misa y repicando" _o repicar y decir misa_ ....es hacer dos cosas al mismo tiempo: "être au four et au moulin"?





> "Aide-toi et le ciel t'aidera"


Ayúdate que yo te ayudaré



> Du côté du manche et de la cognée


_Estar con Dios y con el Diablo_, y también en español se utiliza a la forma negativa: _no se puede estar con Dios y con el Diablo_ (al mismo tiempo*)

*opcional

À +
Pohana


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Ya dije que no estaba convencido con lo de _a dios rogando_...

Parece que con toda justicia la palma se la lleva definitivamente la sentencia no menos pía _no se puede estar con Dios y con el Diablo_ que habrá que adaptar.


----------



## Jean-François_2011

¡Gracias! Además, lo religioso le sienta magníficamente a este capítulo del libro. Quelle belle forêt de signes que la langue ! Merci, donc.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Jean-François_2011 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici une phrase qui me cause bien du souci, c'est surtout l'expression "à la fois du côté du manche et de la cognée":
> 
> "leur indifférence [celle de l'église catholique] au genre humain a permis de créer une structure civilisationnelle solide, permanente et à toute épreuve, pouvant tout justifier à l’avance et étant à la fois *du côté du manche et de la cognée*."
> 
> Après bien des recherches, je crois comprendre qu'il s'agit de être à la fois du côté de la bourreau et de la victime, être à la fois celui qui tient le revolver et celui qui est visé. J'ai traduit de la façon suivante:
> 
> "su indiferencia al genero humano permitió crear una estructura civilizacional sólida, permanente y a toda prueba, pudiendo justificarlo todo de antemano y arrimándose al sol más caliente."
> 
> Est-ce qu'il existe une expression espagnole plus proche de l'original ?
> 
> Merci (et bravo pour le forum!).


 
Jean-François, si me lo permites, e incorporando una de las opciones que se han dado en este hilo, yo sugeriría algún cambio a tu propuesta de traducción:

"su indiferencia *hacia* el género humano (*le*) permitió crear una estructura *de civilización* sólida, permanente y a toda prueba, pudiendo justificar*(lo)* todo de antemano y a la vez estar con Dios y con el Diablo."

¿Qué te parece? Un saludo


----------



## lacrimae

A toda la riqueza ya dicha, yo añado 
Tener la sartén por el mango.
o
Querer al santo y a la peana
o la más rural , de tiempòs de escasez,
Estar al caldo y a las tajadas
Saludos


----------



## Jaime Bien

Lacrimae, "Tener la sartén por el mango" no tendría el sentido de "*estar a las duras y a las maduras*", que podría ser otro dicho que podría encajar.


----------



## Pohana

lacrimae said:


> ...
> Tener la sartén por el mango. (*significa tener el control de una situación*)
> Querer al santo y a la peana ( *supongo que significa querer quedar bien con todos*)
> Estar al caldo y a las tajadas (no lo conozco ¿qué significa? )
> ....



No me parece que tengan el significado buscado.

À +
Pohana


----------



## Pohana

Jaime Bien said:


> .. "*estar a las duras y a las maduras*", ...



Nosotros decimos _estar en las verdes y las maduras_, o sea en las buenas y las malas situaciones, tampoco se identifica con este hilo


----------



## Gévy

Hola;

Ninguna de las expresiones que nos da Lacrimae tienen que ver con la expresión francesa. El sentido es totalmente distinto. 

No desvíemos el hilo hacia otras expresiones sin relación con la que es objeto de este hilo (norma 2)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jaime Bien

Pohana said:


> Nosotros decimos _estar en las verdes y las maduras_, o sea en las buenas y las malas situaciones, tampoco se identifica con este hilo


 
Tienes razón Pohana.


----------



## Jean-François_2011

Bueno, gracias a todos por la sugestiones y las correciones. Y bueno, vosotros seguir intercambiando expresiones, ¡que me encanta aprenderlas!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Jean-François_2011 said:


> Bueno, gracias a todos por la sugestiones sugerencias y las correciones. Y bueno, vosotros / ustedes, en la mayor parte de los hispanoparlantes seguir /sigan intercambiando expresiones, ¡que me encanta aprenderlas!


----------

